

From punk rocker to Sony exec (James Williamson of the Stooges - video) - gruseom
http://money.cnn.com/video/fortune/2010/06/17/f_stooges_james_williamson_iggy_pop.fortune/

======
Vekz
Having spent my share of time in the punk community. I have noticed a very
interesting overlap of hacker and punk ethos.

Here is similar piece on punks with PHDS:

<http://blog.earbits.com/online_radio/punks-with-ph-ds/>

